# KDevelop - install data directory (configuration)



## Lampe (26. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, weiß einer wie ich in KDevelop konfigurieren kann welche Daten installiert werden sollen? Sprich ich will Bilder, Textdateien im Ordner /usr/local/share/xxx/... mit *make install* rüberkopieren.


----------

